# Lasciami entrare.



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Non perdete questo film... originale e bellissimo!
"...c_i vuole una sensibilità tutta europea per trattare fatti agghiaccianti e violenti e restituirli così efficacemente allo spettatore in chiave affettuosa e romantica. Quella tra Oskar ed Eli è una bellissima storia di amicizia, di amore pre adolescenziale, di dolcezza intensa attraversata da momenti di tensione e feroce violenza. Eli è una vampira che deve nutrirsi di sangue per poter sopravvivere. Non è un mostro ma una vittima essa stessa: è costretta dalla sua natura a dare la morte ad altre persone._
_I veri mostri sono i compagni di scuola di Oskar, ragazzini tipici di quella "normalità" socialmente accettata o perlomeno sottovalutata in questa Svezia di suicidi ed alcolisti di metà anni Ottanta, ma per trasposizione anche nel nostro quotidiano._
_Tratto dall'omonimo romanzo di *John Ajvide Lindqvist*, bestseller nel 2004, *Lasciami entrare* è un piccolo film magnificamente girato e curato che fa a meno di effettacci da blockbuster e tralascia l'iconografia più conosciuta del vampirismo._
_Quello che interessa maggiormente al regista è la connotazione "umana" di un essere che ha qualche secolo di vita, che non cresce esteriormente, che sembra una bambina come altre e invece è una condannata. Oskar non può correre pericoli perché per primo le ha offerto la sua amicizia, le ha rivolto la parola, l'ha accolta straniera, come a lui non riesce di farsi accogliere dai suoi coetanei, piccoli figli di ******* pronti per il debutto in società. Eli è un angelo laico, è l'angelo custode di Oskar, è il protettore del suo piccolo amico e impossibile amore, e tremenda sarà la vendetta per chi oserà solamente sfiorarli."_


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

ok!

grazie

http://www.latdenrattekommain.se/


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

intrigante 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlWcJdjR6C0&hl=it


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

non e proprio il mio genere!

non dormirò per una settimana dopo che lo ho visto!

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> non e proprio il mio genere!
> 
> non dormirò per una settimana dopo che lo ho visto!
> 
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 Il fattore "vampiresco" è solo una scusa, per parlare dell'accettazione della diversità. A questo proposito, c' è un vero colpo di scena, da cogliere in una rapida inquadratura.
Certo, ci sono alcune immagini crude, ma non lo definirei nemmeno un horror.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2009)

Lo voglio vedere.
Io ieri ho visto The millionair (il titolo originare The dogslum millionair è più significativo): davvero splendido. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Come far un film spietato e di denuncia e insieme scopertamente consolatorio, da riuscire a essere entrambe le cose e girato con una tecnica traordinarie e interpretato i modo eccezionale. Si sta in tensione tutto il film.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

con voi in alcune situazioni  mi sento tanto "limitata"...a me un film del genere non attira per niente...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non perdete questo film... originale e bellissimo!
> "...c_i vuole una sensibilità tutta europea per trattare fatti agghiaccianti e violenti e restituirli così efficacemente allo spettatore in chiave affettuosa e romantica. Quella tra Oskar ed Eli è una bellissima storia di amicizia, di amore pre adolescenziale, di dolcezza intensa attraversata da momenti di tensione e feroce violenza. Eli è una vampira che deve nutrirsi di sangue per poter sopravvivere. Non è un mostro ma una vittima essa stessa: è costretta dalla sua natura a dare la morte ad altre persone._
> _I veri mostri sono i compagni di scuola di Oskar, ragazzini tipici di quella "normalità" socialmente accettata o perlomeno sottovalutata in questa Svezia di suicidi ed alcolisti di metà anni Ottanta, ma per trasposizione anche nel nostro quotidiano._
> _Tratto dall'omonimo romanzo di *John Ajvide Lindqvist*, bestseller nel 2004, *Lasciami entrare* è un piccolo film magnificamente girato e curato che fa a meno di effettacci da blockbuster e tralascia l'iconografia più conosciuta del vampirismo._
> _Quello che interessa maggiormente al regista è la connotazione "umana" di un essere che ha qualche secolo di vita, che non cresce esteriormente, che sembra una bambina come altre e invece è una condannata. Oskar non può correre pericoli perché per primo le ha offerto la sua amicizia, le ha rivolto la parola, l'ha accolta straniera, come a lui non riesce di farsi accogliere dai suoi coetanei, piccoli figli di ******* pronti per il debutto in società. Eli è un angelo laico, è l'angelo custode di Oskar, è il protettore del suo piccolo amico e impossibile amore, e tremenda sarà la vendetta per chi oserà solamente sfiorarli."_



Grazie Molti....di sicuro lo andrò a vedere!!!!!

soprattutto visto il nesso col vampirismo!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fattore "vampiresco" è solo una scusa, per parlare dell'accettazione della diversità. A questo proposito, c' è un vero colpo di scena, da cogliere in una rapida inquadratura.
> Certo, ci sono alcune immagini crude, ma non lo definirei nemmeno un horror.


C'è tanto già dietro al vampirismo in generale!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

Io ho visto il trailer settimana scorsa al cinema . Penso che andrò a vederlo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> C'è tanto già dietro al vampirismo in generale!!!!


 Hai ragione! Qui viene amplificato il lato della diversità, ma  il grande Nosferatu di Herzog ci fa entrare in un mondo completamente diverso.


----------



## ranatan (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fattore "vampiresco" è solo una scusa, per parlare dell'accettazione della diversità. A questo proposito, c' è un vero colpo di scena, da cogliere in una rapida inquadratura.
> Certo, ci sono alcune immagini crude, ma non lo definirei nemmeno un horror.


Ne ho letto un gran bene.
Spero di riuscire ad andarlo a vedere.
Hai letto per caso anche il romanzo?


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Qui viene amplificato il lato della diversità, ma il grande Nosferatu di Herzog ci fa entrare in un mondo completamente diverso.


alt.stai parlando di un grande capolavoro.come merita il vecchio film di murnau dal quale herzog ha tratto ispirazione.
luci livide ed ombre spettrali e scenografie essenziali dove gli attori recitano soprattutto con gli occhi.
e l' incredibile maschera di klaus kinski


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con voi in alcune situazioni mi sento tanto "limitata"...a me un film del genere non attira per niente...


Perchè limitata? Ognuno ha i suoi gusti.
Bello il libro, ma il film neanche a me attira tanto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> alt.stai parlando di un grande capolavoro.come merita il vecchio film di murnau dal quale herzog ha tratto ispirazione.
> luci livide ed ombre spettrali e scenografie essenziali dove gli attori recitano soprattutto con gli occhi.
> e l' incredibile maschera di klaus kinski


Si infatti... chiunque ami il cinema, visto che siam finiti a parlare di Herzog, dovrebbe assolutamente vedere "Aguirre, furore di dio" e "Fitzcarraldo". Due grandi capolavori, vera arte generata dal connubio del regista con l'incredibilie Klaus Kinski.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ne ho letto un gran bene.
> Spero di riuscire ad andarlo a vedere.
> Hai letto per caso anche il romanzo?


 No Ranatan, ma dopo aver visto questo piccolo gioiello mi riprometto di leggerlo quanto prima.


----------



## Old Confù (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Qui viene amplificato il lato della diversità, ma  il grande Nosferatu di Herzog ci fa entrare in un mondo completamente diverso.


Lode ad Herzog....e al suo remake di Murnau!!!!!
per non parlare delle allusioni politiche e sociali al nazismo...e alla paura della profusione dei suoi principi!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> alt.stai parlando di un grande capolavoro.come merita il vecchio film di murnau dal quale herzog ha tratto ispirazione.
> luci livide ed ombre spettrali e scenografie essenziali dove gli attori recitano soprattutto con gli occhi.
> e l' incredibile maschera di klaus kinski


Murnau, sfidò...fregando pure la vedova Stoker che nn gli vendette i diritti del libro!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> *Lode ad Herzog....e al suo remake di Murnau!!!!!*
> per non parlare delle allusioni politiche e sociali al nazismo...e alla paura della profusione dei suoi principi!!!!


 Uno dei rari casi in cui il remake supera l'originale, tutto strettamente IMHO.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

Non concordo...preferisco il Nosferatu di Marnau... favolosamente espressionista!


----------



## Old Confù (16 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non concordo...preferisco il Nosferatu di Marnau... favolosamente espressionista!


Ai tempi di Murnau...(il film è del  '22) si lavorava ancora con la cinematografia muta...e questo è un altro punto a suo favore, non doveva essere semplice lavorare con un genere in parte ancora ostile...
In seguito grazie al sonoro( e non mi riferisco solo a Herzog....ad es. Bela Lugosi)la cosa si facilitò venne introdotto uno splendido accendo ungherese....rimandava ancora di più alle atmosfere Moldave!!!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non concordo...preferisco il Nosferatu di Marnau... *favolosamente espressionista*!


 Sicuramente si... anche obbligata dalla povertà tecnica dell'epoca, senza voler togliere nulla all'arte di Marnau.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente si... anche obbligata dalla povertà tecnica dell'epoca, senza voler togliere nulla all'arte di Marnau.


Si ma non solo agli albori, il cinema prendeva a mani piene dall'arte figurativa... perche' ancora una sua identita' non l'aveva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedi il gabinetto del Dr. Caligari


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non solo agli albori, il cinema prendeva a mani piene dall'arte figurativa... perche' ancora una sua identita' non l'aveva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caligarisssss.... come diceva il grande Ugo Fantozzi, nell'episodio della corazzata Potemkin


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

*molti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non perdete questo film... originale e bellissimo!
> "...c_i vuole una sensibilità tutta europea per trattare fatti agghiaccianti e violenti e restituirli così efficacemente allo spettatore in chiave affettuosa e romantica. Quella tra Oskar ed Eli è una bellissima storia di amicizia, di amore pre adolescenziale, di dolcezza intensa attraversata da momenti di tensione e feroce violenza. Eli è una vampira che deve nutrirsi di sangue per poter sopravvivere. Non è un mostro ma una vittima essa stessa: è costretta dalla sua natura a dare la morte ad altre persone._
> _I veri mostri sono i compagni di scuola di Oskar, ragazzini tipici di quella "normalità" socialmente accettata o perlomeno sottovalutata in questa Svezia di suicidi ed alcolisti di metà anni Ottanta, ma per trasposizione anche nel nostro quotidiano._
> _Tratto dall'omonimo romanzo di *John Ajvide Lindqvist*, bestseller nel 2004, *Lasciami entrare* è un piccolo film magnificamente girato e curato che fa a meno di effettacci da blockbuster e tralascia l'iconografia più conosciuta del vampirismo._
> _Quello che interessa maggiormente al regista è la connotazione "umana" di un essere che ha qualche secolo di vita, che non cresce esteriormente, che sembra una bambina come altre e invece è una condannata. Oskar non può correre pericoli perché per primo le ha offerto la sua amicizia, le ha rivolto la parola, l'ha accolta straniera, come a lui non riesce di farsi accogliere dai suoi coetanei, piccoli figli di ******* pronti per il debutto in società. Eli è un angelo laico, è l'angelo custode di Oskar, è il protettore del suo piccolo amico e impossibile amore, e tremenda sarà la vendetta per chi oserà solamente sfiorarli."_


 

lo vedro' con assoluta certezza. grazie.

amo la figura della vampira.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo vedro' con assoluta certezza. grazie.
> 
> amo la figura della vampira.


 Sono certo che ti piacerà molto!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

*MM e tutti.*

*ot.Augias Corrado; Cacitti Remo - Inchiesta sul cristianesimo. Come si costruisce una religione.*


*me lo sto gustando..e ti ho penzato....prova a sfogliarlo....*

*lo conziglio a tutti coloro che ne hanno voglia...*


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *ot.Augias Corrado; Cacitti Remo - Inchiesta sul cristianesimo. Come si costruisce una religione.*
> 
> 
> *me lo sto gustando..e ti ho penzato....prova a sfogliarlo....*
> ...


 Ok, e grazie del pensiero!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Caligarisssss.... come diceva il grande Ugo Fantozzi, nell'episodio della corazzata Potemkin


Non me lo ricordo Fantozzi... ma che io mi ricordi il titolo e' Das Kabinett des Doktor Caligari


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordo Fantozzi... ma che io mi ricordi il titolo e' Das Kabinett des Doktor Caligari


 Esatto! Ma per sostenere il colloquio col feroce direttore appassionato di cineclub, lui diceva Caligaris, come la nuotatrice ...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto! Ma per sostenere il colloquio col feroce direttore appassionato di cineclub, lui diceva Caligaris, come la nuotatrice ...


Vedi...non conosco la nuotatrice


----------

